# Roc City Rib Cook Off, May 29 2010



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Dec 16, 2009)

Those of you looking to get your feet wet, and rub noses with top KCBS teams can compete in the Roc City Rib Cook Off during the Roc City Rib Fest on May 28-29, 2010.  

Only one category (RIBS) and very inexpensive to get, right now only $20.  See how competitions work from the inside and gain valuable experience towards a full on KCBS comp.

$1000 in prizes!

Also a NEBS Grilling comp that day for those grill masters!

See website for details:  http://www.roccityribfest.com

Thanks!


----------

